# My P. miranda



## Phalagorn (Mar 2, 2004)

Poecilotheria miranda -  juvenile, female.


----------



## bodc21 (Mar 2, 2004)

god i cant wait till i get my pokie tomorrow!!!!!

very beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelo (Mar 2, 2004)

stunning


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 2, 2004)

I Must Get one!!!!! lol. thats a great looking Tarantula.


----------



## Aviculariinae (Mar 3, 2004)

Thats damn nice phalgorn,did you get that from henrik,if you did can you tell him to get a move on and post mine out  LOL,whats the weather like there at the moment!


----------



## Phalagorn (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aviculariinae _
> *Thats damn nice phalgorn,did you get that from henrik,if you did can you tell him to get a move on and post mine out  LOL,whats the weather like there at the moment! *


Yes! its from Henrik, I think he will send your spider when it get a little warmer?!?! maybe a month?!?!


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice spider thats the next pokie on my hubbys list.


----------



## vulpina (Mar 3, 2004)

Beautiful T!!!

Andy


----------



## reverendsterlin (Mar 3, 2004)

I have seen threads that female pokies can be sexed by loss of the central stripe. At what age/time does that happen? Is it a single molt into adult phenomenon or gradual? I ask because this specimen is stated as female, looks like a fairly large juvi, and still has the dark stripe. Or do miranda not follow this generalized rule?
Rev


----------



## Phalagorn (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by reverendsterlin _
> *I have seen threads that female pokies can be sexed by loss of the central stripe. At what age/time does that happen? Is it a single molt into adult phenomenon or gradual? I ask because this specimen is stated as female, looks like a fairly large juvi, and still has the dark stripe. Or do miranda not follow this generalized rule?
> Rev *


The central stripe? Do you mean on the abdomen?
P. miranda have 4 spots in a row in the stripe on abdomen as adult females!


----------



## Dragoon (Mar 3, 2004)

Reverend, I read that same thread, I believe...and I remember it stating it was applicable to regalis only.  Please correct me if I am wrong...
D.


----------



## Bearo (Mar 4, 2004)

Very nice :} 
She has grown ALOT, it's like a month since I saw it and then it was half the size.. right?
or did I see another one in your collection :? hehe
//Bearo


----------



## deifiler (Mar 4, 2004)

Only uploading the one pic, Stefan? ;P 

Share some more!

Great looking spider, could I request some ventral shots?


----------



## Phalagorn (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bearo _
> *Very nice :}
> She has grown ALOT, it's like a month since I saw it and then it was half the size.. right?
> or did I see another one in your collection :? hehe
> //Bearo *


I have 6 P. miranda about this size!


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Mar 5, 2004)

How big is she???


----------



## Phalagorn (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rosehaired1979 _
> *How big is she??? *


All my P. miranda females are about 10 cm (4 inch) in leggedspann!  and they are so beutiful, just love them...


----------

